# WoT: Neue Crew-Skills, welche sind brauchbar?



## Adrenalize (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich habe gestern seit langer Zeit mal WoT upgedatet und versucht, wieder etwas reinzukommen.
Nun wurden ja alle sekundären Crew-Skills resettet.

Vor den Patches hatte ich fast bei jeder Crew Repair gewähnt, nun gibts ja diese speziellen Skills für Commander, Fahrer usw.

Könnte jemand mir kurz erläutern, welche davon wirklich gut sind, und ob es Sinn macht, diese vorzuziehen und nicht bei der gesamten Crew erst auf Repair zu gehen?
Danke!


----------



## Homerclon (8. Juni 2012)

Sechster Sinn, beim Kommandanten ist sehr Wertvoll. Da dieser auch erst bei 100% einen nutzen bringt, ist es besser diesen als erstes zu erlernen.
Für Arti und TD würde ich diesen Skill als (mit am) wichtigsten einstufen.

Beim Funker gibts, meiner Meinung nach, nur eine nützlichen Fähigkeit: Erhöhte Sichtweite.
Und mit Abstrichen "Vergeltungsruf", der bewirkt das der Funker, sofern er überlebt hat, nach der Zerstörung des Tanks noch ein paar Sekunden länger die Feindpositionen durchgibt. Also eher ein Skill für Kompanie/CW.
Der Funker ist für mich der erste Kandidat der in Reparieren / Tarnung ausgebildet wird.

Der Fahrer hat gleich mehrere interessante mögliche Fähigkeiten.
"Meister am Bremshebel" - Zum schnelleren Drehen. Sind zwar effektiv nur 1-2°/s, aber das kann entscheidend sein.
"Ruhiges Fahren" - Eher etwas für Medis, beim geradeaus fahren bewirkt es eine höhere Zielgenauigkeit.
"Geländefahrer" - Man ist schneller auf schwergängigem Gelände. (Z.b. auf Lakeville durch das Valley.)
Bei Tanks die gerne Feuer fangen: "Ordnungsfanatiker" - Reduziert die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Brand bei Motortreffer.

Richtschütze
Vergiss die Fähigkeit "Scharfschütze", solange der 0%-Bug existiert provozierst du damit nur das dich dieser häufiger erwischt.
"Ruhige Hand" ist für Tanks mit Turm ein guter Skill. Damit beim drehen des Turms die Genauigkeit nicht zu stark nachlässt. (Ähnlich dem Vert. Stabi.)

Ladeschütze
Ich setze hier ganz auf "Sichere Lagerung", ein beschädigtes Munlager ist einfach Ärgerlich.
Bei zwei Ladeschützen kann der zweite dann auf etwas anderes gehen. Wobei es sich doch empfiehlt beiden das gleiche beizubringen. Denn wenn der einer Ladeschütze ausfällt, verliert man nicht auch dessen Fähigkeiten.

Für Arti ist die Fähigkeit Waffenbrüder Wertvoll, da man so nochmal 5% aus der Besatzung rausholt. Bei anderen Tanks ist das weniger Wertvoll, da bereits ein verletztes Besatzungsmitglied genügt damit der Bonus nicht mehr wirkt. Es jedoch erst wirkt, wenn jedes Besatzungsmitglied des Tanks diese Fähigkeit bei 100% hat.

Ich bin mir nicht bei allen Fähigkeiten Sicher ob die Bezeichnungen ganz korrekt sind.

Egal für was du dich entscheidest, ich würde aller spätestens als dritte Fähigkeit auf Reparieren gehen, besser als zweite Fähigkeit.
Es ist noch immer die wertvollste Fähigkeit.


----------



## loop (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich muss dir beim letzten Satz aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen wiedersprechen, denn nichts ist ärgerlicher, als nach einem Artillerietreffer geschätzte 20-30 Sekunden für die Kettenreparatur zu benötigen. Das ist ein sehr kritischer Zustand, der schon des öfteren über Sieg oder Niederlage entschieden hat. Ich selbst merke das noch bei meinem E-75, da ich ihn aus Vorahnung beim Fahrer mit "Ordnungsfanatiker" und dem Rest mit Reparatur geskillt habe (mit dem nächsten Patch wird ja das Getriebe nach vorn verlagert). Momentan benötige ich immer noch sehr lange für eine Reparatur (100+100+100+100+0 durch 5 = maximal 80% Reparatur). 
Meiner Meinung nach ist nämlich das Reparaturkit für die Ketten zu schade, denn das hebe ich meist für die Reparatur eines eventuell beschädigten Munitionslager oder Motortreffer auf.
Immerhin soll nun das Rep-Kit mit 0.7.4 beide Seiten gleichzeitig reparieren können.

Bei den Skills im allgemeinen hast du eine gute Auflistung gestellt. So in etwa wäre die sinnvollste Aufteilung. Beim Kommandanten wähle ich aber meist Mentor, da dieser bei 100% der restlichen Crew +10% XP pro Runde beschert.
Den Scharfschützenperk habe ich leider noch nicht auf 100% gebracht und kann deshalb noch nichts berichten. Ich erhoffe mir dadurch einfach mehr Crewkills, Motorbrände und Munitionstreffer beim Gegner.


----------



## Adrenalize (9. Juni 2012)

Nunja, ich hatte bisher eh noch bei keiner Crew den ersten Skill auf 100%. Am nächsten dran war der Type mit über 90%, da bin ich jetzt aber bei allen auf repair gegangen. Das Ding muss beweglich und funktionsfähig bleiben, und so Sachen wie nasses Muni-Rack oder Stabi sind da eh schon montiert.
Vorteil der alten Skills ist ja auch, dass sie nicht erst bei 100% helfen.

Macht es Sinn, z.B. Repair bis als ersten zu wählen und dann bei 210% bzw. 220% einen Reskill zu machen, dann hätte man ja den ersten Skill weiter bei 100%, und der zweite fällt auf 10% oder 0% zurück. Repair dann quasi auf Nummer zwei zu schieben. Somit würde man beim grinden zumindest von Repair profitieren, bis die ersten 200% voll sind.

200 deswegen, weil ich die ersten 100% für den Major skill mitzähle, die braucht man ja, um überhaupt was wählen zu können. Das nur zur Info.


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juni 2012)

loop schrieb:


> Also ich muss dir beim letzten Satz aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen wiedersprechen, denn nichts ist ärgerlicher, als nach einem Artillerietreffer geschätzte 20-30 Sekunden für die Kettenreparatur zu benötigen.


 Wo ist da jetzt ein Widerspruch?
Ich hab doch auch genannt das der Rep-Skill wichtig ist, und man daher nicht zu lange damit warten sollte.


----------



## loop (9. Juni 2012)

Wer bei der 3ten Fähigkeit angekommen ist hat aber nun schon sehr lange gespielt. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Reparatur immer als erstes gelevelt werden, auch nicht als zweites .


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juni 2012)

loop schrieb:


> Wer bei der 3ten Fähigkeit angekommen ist hat aber nun schon sehr lange gespielt. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Reparatur immer als erstes gelevelt werden, auch nicht als zweites .


 
Dafür benutze ich mein Rep.Kit  Reperaturskill ist mir eig. garnicht so wichtig


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juni 2012)

loop schrieb:


> Wer bei der 3ten Fähigkeit angekommen ist hat aber nun schon sehr lange gespielt. Meiner Meinung nach sollte Reparatur immer als erstes gelevelt werden, auch nicht als zweites .


 Als erstes setze ich solche Skills, die erst bei 100% einen nutzen bringen werden. Was ja nicht bei allen der neuen Skills ist.
Sofern die Aufgabe des Besatzungsmitglieds überhaupt etwas Sinnvolles in dem Punkt bringt.

Bis (fast) alle 100% auf Rep-Skill hat, wird die Reparatur mithilfe der Werkzeugkiste beschleunigt.
Die Ketten lasse ich auch nicht vom Repkit reparieren. Da es viel zu wahrscheinlich ist, das diese unmittelbar nach der Reparatur wieder zerschossen werden.


----------



## bfgc (10. Juni 2012)

Also...
...ohne Camouflage geht gar nichts, bei keinem Panzer. Jeder Panzer lebt davon, erst sehr spät oder am besten gar nicht aufgedeckt zu werden. Ohne Camo einen Erstskill hochzuziehen wirkt sich dauerhaft negativ aus, bis man Camouflage auf wenigstens 40%+ hat.

Repair ist auch relativ wichtig, allerdings gibt es Panzerklassen wo es keinen Sinn macht Repair auf 100% zu haben. Zum Beispiel Small und Meds bis Tier V sind meist eh Onehit oder spätestens mit dem zweiten Treffer Geschichte. Da braucht es keine Crew mit 100% Repair, wenn die Crew in den unteren Tiers denn überhaupt Subskills erreicht.
Ab Tier VI aufwärts kann man Repair sinnvoller Weise einsetzen und es ist wie oben schon angeschrieben, doch immer noch ein überragender Skill.
Es gibt z.B. Panzer, wie den IS3, die mit ~80% Repair die Ketten in ca. 3sec. wieder drauf bekommen, mit Toolbox dann in geradezu lächerlichen 1.5sec. Ob das jetzt so gewollt ist, weil es beim IS3 wohl angeblich wirklich schnell geht oder wieder nur die "patriotische" Auffassung von russischer Panzertechnik, sei mal dahin gestellt.

Als weiterhin sehr effektiv hat sich Smooth Ride, Snap Shot in Verbindung mit einem Stabi, bei schnellen Meds und Heavies rausgestellt. Aber auch ohne Stabi machen die beiden Skills auf Fahrer und Richtschützen, schon bei kleinen Panzern eine gute Figur. Dabei sollte man aber aufpassen, das Smooth Ride sich nur beim Fahren auswirkt und nicht beim Drehen auf der Hochachse, wie es bei Sturmgeschützen und Panzerjägern mit festen Turm der Fall ist.


Im Prinzip gilt es, so spät wie möglich ausgemacht zu werden, bei statischem Kampfstil auf Repair zu gehen und beim offensiv bewegtem Kampfstil die Genauigkeit der Waffe so hoch wie möglich zu halten. Das ist aber von Panzer zu Panzer zu Panzerklasse verschieden.
Was danach kommt, ist Geschmackssache, bzw. vom allgemeinen Spielstil abhängig, denn auch Brothers in Arms z.B. bringt bei großen, langsam ladenen Geschützen über einen Zeitraum von 3min+ effektiver Gefechtszeit, einen merklichen Vorteil und kann evtl. die entscheidenen Treffer herbei führen.

Man könnte es jetzt auch noch für jeden einzelnen Panzer durchkauen, aber das würde glaube ich den Rahmen etwas sprengen.


----------



## Seeefe (10. Juni 2012)

bfgc schrieb:


> Also...
> ...ohne Camouflage geht gar nichts, bei keinem Panzer. Jeder Panzer lebt davon, erst sehr spät oder am besten gar nicht aufgedeckt zu werden. Ohne Camo einen Erstskill hochzuziehen wirkt sich dauerhaft negativ aus, bis man Camouflage auf wenigstens 40%+ hat.


 
Jetzt erklär mir mal wie Camo nem light hilft, oder nem großen Panzer wie der Maus  Da find ichs recht unnütz, genau wie auf Meds


----------



## DarkMo (10. Juni 2012)

seh ich irgendwie nich so ^^ tarnung is bei kleinen tanks und td's oder arties sicher sinnvoll. aber bei den dicken pötten? deren tarnwert is eh schon nahe 0, da bringt jeglicher faktor rein garnix mehr. am ende steht man immer mit runtergeschossenen ketten aufm feld für 20 secs und wirst zerschossen, hast dafür aber nen ganzen meter tarnwert gewonnen  dann doch eher sichtweite erhöhen, so dass man selber gegner schneller sieht und somit weiter weg steht.

aber ich persönlich bevorzuge auch repair als erstes, da sich damit einfach schöner spielen lässt und fehler nich mehr gar so gravierend sin. bei meiner arty und den td's hab ich noch den 6. sinn drin - auch wenn der leidlich träge funzt. manchma hat man scho eine sitzen, dann leuchtets plötzlich auf  das bia nervt mich auch. ALLE brauchens, es muss bei jedem KOMPLETT sein und dann müssen au noch ALLE leben -.- wie witzlos is das bitte -.- noch mehr nachteile ums sinnfrei zu machen is ihnen wohl ned mehr eingefallen hm? :/

und wieso is das mit den ketten/drehen eigentlich sooooo wichtig? ich nutz bessere ketten eigentlich nur bei scouts oder wenn ich se unbedingt für aufrüstungen brauch - ansonsten sin die mir sowas von egal >< ich hab da noch NIE einen unterschied bemerkt. kenn das nur hier durchs forum, das man sich da dann minimal schneller drehen kann.


----------



## bfgc (10. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Jetzt erklär mir mal wie Camo nem light hilft, oder nem großen Panzer wie der Maus  Da find ichs recht unnütz, genau wie auf Meds


 
Bei dedizierten Scouts, ebend diesen leichten Panzern ist Camouflage dauerhaft aktiv. Ein Grund warum man sie z.B. erst relativ spät sieht.
Zudem wirst du nur sehr selten mit einem Tier V Med einer Maus gegenüber stehen, wenn dann ist deine eigene Schuld.

Dann wüsste ich noch gern, ob du im ernst eine Maus als Kontrahenten mit einem Med oder Light siehst und diese auch angreifst? Überleg mal ganz genau was du da vorraussetzt...
Man sollte schon beim Overview(Ladescreen) sich ein Bild machen, welcher Panzer auf welcher Map wohl zu finden sein wird und wissen was der eigene Panzer zu leisten und einzustecken im Stande ist. Ansonsten fährt man einfach nur platzen, mit oder ohne Camo ist dann egal, wie du schon sagst.

Bleibt noch festzuhalten, Scouts sind nicht immer diejenigen dir nur sinnlos vorfahren und platzen. Man kann sich auch an strategischen Punkten unter Camouflage und mit Netz aufstellen und dem Team Ziele spotten.
Ebendso kann sich ein kleine Gruppe Meds besser unbemerkt anschleichen, wenn man sie später sieht oder gegeben Falles aus der Tarnung herraus angreifen/losschlagen.




DarkMo schrieb:


> seh ich irgendwie nich so ^^ tarnung is bei kleinen tanks und td's oder arties sicher sinnvoll. aber bei den dicken pötten? deren tarnwert is eh schon nahe 0, da bringt jeglicher faktor rein garnix mehr. am ende steht man immer mit runtergeschossenen ketten aufm feld für 20 secs und wirst zerschossen, hast dafür aber nen ganzen meter tarnwert gewonnen  dann doch eher sichtweite erhöhen, so dass man selber gegner schneller sieht und somit weiter weg steht.
> 
> aber ich persönlich bevorzuge auch repair als erstes, da sich damit einfach schöner spielen lässt und fehler nich mehr gar so gravierend sin. bei meiner arty und den td's hab ich noch den 6. sinn drin - auch wenn der leidlich träge funzt. manchma hat man scho eine sitzen, dann leuchtets plötzlich auf  das bia nervt mich auch. ALLE brauchens, es muss bei jedem KOMPLETT sein und dann müssen au noch ALLE leben -.- wie witzlos is das bitte -.- noch mehr nachteile ums sinnfrei zu machen is ihnen wohl ned mehr eingefallen hm? :/
> 
> und wieso is das mit den ketten/drehen eigentlich sooooo wichtig? ich nutz bessere ketten eigentlich nur bei scouts oder wenn ich se unbedingt für aufrüstungen brauch - ansonsten sin die mir sowas von egal >< ich hab da noch NIE einen unterschied bemerkt. kenn das nur hier durchs forum, das man sich da dann minimal schneller drehen kann.


 
Also 20sec. liegst du jetzt nur auf Kette, wenn du beide verloren hast und wenn das eintritt kannst du 50% der Heavies eh in die Tonne kloppen, weil sie dann urlangsam und unbeweglich sind. Ob du da schnell gerept hast oder nicht, kann dir fast egal sein.

Interresant finde ich es allerdings das du dich für Erhöhung der Sichtweite aussprichst, als für erhöhte Tarnung. denn die Erhöhung der Sichtweite abgesehen von Binoculars bringt selbst bei moderaten ~350m nur wenig. Das haben wir z.B. am T49 eingehend gestest, seine Eignung als Spotter/Scout fiel schlechter aus als erwartet.
So bringen 100% Recon, Situational Awareness inkl. Coated Optics bei statischen Panzern kaum 20m mehr Spot Range. Wohingegen man mit einem Tarnnetz und 100% Camouflage die Spot Range um fast 100m reduzieren kann. T49 vs. T49 als Beispiel.
Auch haben wir die Spot Ranges vom eigentlich guten Spotter Tiger PzKpfw VI gegen über dem T29 und der SU-85 unter Tarnung gestet usw. usw.
Witzigstes Ergebnis dabei war, mit der SU-85 kann man unter Camouflage inkl. Netz hinter einen Busch bis auf 140m Feuern ohne aufgedeckt zu werden. Stürmt also Beispielsweise ein Tiger ein Feld und wird bei voller Fahrt auf ~320m gespottet, kann die SU diesen problemlos zweimal beschiessen und ihm fast die halbe Hp abnehmen, ohne das der Tiger ein Ziel bekommt.
Schlimmer wird es für einen Panzer der so aufgedeckt wird und von mehreren Panzern gleichzeitig bekämpft wird. Damit hat er je nach Panzerung und HP fast keine Chance überhaupt ein Ziel aufzudecken.

Ich weiß nicht ob du die Medal "Invincible" kennst. Die bekommt man wenn man fünf oder mehr Gefechte nacheinander keinen Schaden erleidet. Das kann man entweder mit verstecken erreichen oder in dem man nicht einmal aufgedeckt wird, während man den Gegner bekämpft. Eines kann ich dir versichern, ich hab mich bei den Fünf Medals nicht versteckt. 

Sixth Sense hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich andere Skills doch noch für wichtiger erachte. Zumal man immer wieder überall vom Delay ließt und der Skill damit nur bedingt tragbar ist.
Wenn ich aber mal mehr als drei Crew Skills auf einem Panzer haben sollte, werd ich's mir vieleicht mal anschauen. 

Zu Brothers in Arms...
Wenn du den T34 mal nach der Umstellung zum Gold-Tank gefahren hättest würdest du anders über Brothers in Arms denken. Der T34 hat massiv an agilität eingebüßt und die Ladezeiten sind trotz Rammer und Ventilation noch unterirdisch. Ebendso freut man sich über jede Zehntelsekunde an der Ladezeit auf einer Arti oder dem T30 mit der 155er AT T7. Der zudem auch massiv an Traverse Speed auf Tracks und Turret Rotation eingebüßt, mit der Umstellung zum Panzerjäger. Vom kommenden Nerf mit 0.7.4 will ich mal gar nicht anfangen. 
Alles in allem bringt Brothers in Arms keinen signifikanten Einzelvorteil, mal abgesehen von Verkürzungen auf elend langen Ladezeiten. Es ist eher das Gesamtpaket was es stark macht, denn Brothers in Arms legt sich über alles, von den Traverse Speeds, Speed in jedem Gelände bis zum erreichen vom Top Speed, Aiming Time, Accuracy usw.
Ich wende es wie gesagt allerdings auch nur bei Panzern mit langen Ladezeiten an. Schwer enttäuscht wurde ich z.B. beim AMX50-100, dort ist die Ladezeit um kaum eine Sekunde gedrückt worden. Deshalb werd ich bei nächster Gelegenheit wieder rausschmeißen 

Zu Clutch Breaking fallen mir unzählige Panzer und vor allem alle Panzerjäger mit festem Turm ein. Ich glaube, kein T95, Obeject 704, ISU-152 und T28 Fahrer der klar bei Verstand ist, verzichtet darauf. Denn diese werden nur zu gern mal umrundet, vornehmlich von Scouts und Meds die plötzich und unerwartet aus der Tarnung auftauchen *mit dem Zaunpfahl wink* 
Ich hab's unter anderem am IS3 und das was man mit der Kiste damit abziehen kann ist schon verdammt nah an schnellen Meds und sobald die Crew vom IS8 soweit ist, bekommt es auch der Fahrer. Im Nah- und Stadtkampf gegen Meds, gegen das gleiche oder höhere Tiers ist es extrem von Vorteil einen agilen Heavy zu haben, speziell wenn dieser nicht vor Panzerung strotzt.
Auch setzen es manche als Winker ein, sprich sie drehen die Panzer bei drohendem Beschuss so schnell wie möglich auf der Hochachse um damit steilere und wechselnde Winkel in der Panzerung zu erreichen. Bei einigen Panzern z.B. dem E-75 hat das schon in so manchen Gefecht über den Verlust von Panzern und mehr entschieden. Aber auch schwächer gepanzerte Meds können so einen Durchschlag unter Umständen verhindern.


Bleibt auch hier festzuhalten, ich hatte, in Ermangelung an Skills damals noch, in der Beta auch schon immer Camouflage den Vorrang gegeben. Den Stellenwert von Camouflage:Repair würde ich mit 60:40 setzen, denn ein Gefecht kann wegen zu langer Repair Times schon mal vorzeitig zu ende sein. Allerdings werden Panzer die eher und länger aufgedeckt sind, prinzipell auch länger beschossen. Das kann man jetzt drehen und wenden wie man will.
Es ist denke ich, eine Geschmacksfrage. Meine Erfahrung dahingehend hat mir gezeigt, je eher/länger man zu sehen ist, desto kürzer fällt das Gefecht für einen aus.
Heute mit dem neuem Spot System ist das ja alles besser geworden. Früher stand man ~30m vor einem Panzerjäger der munter einen nach dem anderen abgedrückt hat und man hat nichts gesehen außer seinem eigenem Wrack am Ende. 
Einzig die Arti zieht derzeit die Vorteile des aktuellen Spot Systems.


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Juni 2012)

Aber Camo macht dann eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man es auf die komplette Mannschaft packt, oder? Wie stark ist der Effekt noch, wenn bei einer 4-Mann Besatzung nur noch 1 oder 2 Leute den Camo-skill haben?

Bei den Scouts ist es ja so, dass sie generell einen sehr hohen Tarnwert haben bzw. er während der Fahrt nicht sinkt (stimmt das?) Da bringt der skill dann ggf. auch mehr als das Netz, weil man ja aufdecken will und sich somit meist bewegt.

Heavies hingegen haben ja einen eher geringen Tarnwert, fällt die sichtweite da auch noch so deutlich ab mit dem Skill? würde mich wundern.
Den Repairskill finde ich halt gut gegen Arty, weil man schnell wieder bewegungsfähig wird und die Arty somit kein stehendes Ziel mehr hat.

Was mich noch interessieren würde wären sinnvolle Kombinationen der Crew-spezifischen Einzel skills.
Also
Driver: Clutch braking
Commander: ...
usw. für die ganze Crew mit 4-5 Mann. Vor allem bei Havies und Meds, das sind die Crews, die ich fast auf 100% habe beim ersten Nebenskill.


----------



## Homerclon (13. Juni 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber Camo macht dann eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man es auf die komplette Mannschaft packt, oder? Wie stark ist der Effekt noch, wenn bei einer 4-Mann Besatzung nur noch 1 oder 2 Leute den Camo-skill haben?


Ganz einfach. Bei einer 4 Mann Besatzung, hat nur einer Tarnung, hat man nur Effektiv 25% des Maximal möglichen. Haben zwei Tarnung, sind es 50%. [100 / 4 * X]



> Bei den Scouts ist es ja so, dass sie generell einen sehr hohen Tarnwert haben bzw. er während der Fahrt nicht sinkt (stimmt das?) Da bringt der skill dann ggf. auch mehr als das Netz, weil man ja aufdecken will und sich somit meist bewegt.


Ja, ist korrekt. 
Es gibt auch Vorgeschobene Beobachter, die bewegen sich nicht viel. Da hat man dann auch einen nutzen vom Fernglas.



> Heavies hingegen haben ja einen eher geringen Tarnwert, fällt die sichtweite da auch noch so deutlich ab mit dem Skill? würde mich wundern.


Der Tarnskill ist immer gleich Effektiv, er verdoppelt den Tarnwert.
Aber ein Tarnwert von nahe Null, bleibt auch nach Verdopplung bei nahe Null.


----------



## bfgc (13. Juni 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was mich noch interessieren würde wären sinnvolle Kombinationen der Crew-spezifischen Einzel skills.
> Also
> Driver: Clutch braking
> Commander: ...
> usw. für die ganze Crew mit 4-5 Mann. Vor allem bei Havies und Meds, das sind die Crews, die ich fast auf 100% habe beim ersten Nebenskill.



Es ist halt von Panzer zu Panzer unterschiedlich, einem AMX50 z.B. braucht man eigentlich kein Clutch Braking zu verpassen, da diese je nach Ausbaustufe schon sehr wenig sind.
Eine gute Combo ist z.B. auch Smooth Ride, Snap Shot in Verbindung mit einem Stabi, wenn man einen schlagkräftigen Med zur Verfügung hat und einem der Spielstil gefällt, ist eine agile Angriffsfahrt mit hoher Treffgenauhigkeit was feines.
Diese Combo läßt sich auch auf schnelle und wendige Heavies anwenden, IS3, IS8, AMX50, M103, T110 usw.

Man kann auch mit dem Crew Skill Safe Stowage so manches Defiziet beim IS3 und IS8 ausgleichen. Da diese Panzer nur zu gern ihr Munitionslager verlieren.
Eine ISU-152 z.B. ist durchaus in der Lage einen IS8 bei Zerstörung des Munitionslagers mit einem Treffer komplett zu vernichten. Auch mein T30 mit der 155mm AT T7 nimmt regelmäßig IS3 und IS8 via Onehit auseinander. 
Nicht auszumalen was passiert wenn die neuen Tier X TD's kommen, man denke nur an das Object 268, mit der 152 mm M64. Die Pen-Werte und den Dmg will ich gar nicht erst sehen.  
Ebendso profitiert auch der PzKfw IV von Safe Stowage, ohne Safe Stowage ist er gern mal ein Onehit für größere Geschütze, da das Munitionslager auch recht großflächig ist und wenig Hp hat.

Offroad Driving bringt bei Panzern die ihren Tops Speed nur bergab oder auf ewig langen Geraden erreichen auch einiges, der Leopard, VK2801 oder PzKfw IV z.B. nehmen diese Skills dankbar an.

Controlled Impact z.B. kann man beim E-50, später wenn man die wichtigsten Skills schon hat, auch einsetzen. Da der E-50 relativ schwer und schnell ist, lässt er sich auch wunderbar als Rammpanzer fahren. Speziell die leichteren Panzer nehmen am E-50 enormen Schaden.


Wie Homerclon schon geschrieben hat, werden prinzipiell die Crew Skills die jedes Crew-Mitglied lernen kann immer durch die Stärke der Crew dividiert. Das betrifft Camouflage, Fire Fighting und Repair. Dabei nimmt Brothers in Arms aber noch eine Sonderstellung ein, da auf jedem Crew-Mitglied 100% vorhanden sein muss um überhaupt zu wirken.
Weitere Sonderregelungen wie z.B. bei Safe Stowage bei zwei Ladeschützen, oder Signal Boosting bei ggf. zwei Funkern, bzw. positiv wirkende Einbauten, die sich mit dem Skill zusätzlich verstärken, kann man aber auch den Tooltips entnehmen.

Beispiel Safe Stowage: "The perk increases ammo rack durability: the shells do not come into contact with each other. The perk comes into effect after it reaches 100%. If two Loaders have the perk, the effect is not cumulative. The perk is more effective when combined with "Wet" Ammo Rack."


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber Camo macht dann eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn man es auf die komplette Mannschaft packt, oder? Wie stark ist der Effekt noch, wenn bei einer 4-Mann Besatzung nur noch 1 oder 2 Leute den Camo-skill haben?



Halt entsprechend die Hälfte oder ein Viertel - was immer noch soviel wäre, wie das Netz und Bewegungsunabhängig. Für Crew-Mitglieder, bei denen es keine sinnvollen Perks gibt also oftmals der sinnvollste Skill, wenn der Panzer keine Reperaturprobleme hat.
Ich z.B. fahre 2/3 meiner Arty-Besatzung mit Camo als Erstskill, weil es für Loader und Gunner einfach nichts gibt, was im Artyalltag wirkungsvoll wäre. Aber von drei Artys ggf. die zu sein, die der Scout als letzter sieht, erhöht die Überlebenschancen ein gutes Stück.



> Bei den Scouts ist es ja so, dass sie generell einen sehr hohen Tarnwert haben bzw. er während der Fahrt nicht sinkt (stimmt das?) Da bringt der skill dann ggf. auch mehr als das Netz, weil man ja aufdecken will und sich somit meist bewegt.



Exakt: Prinzip Stealth. Aber noch wichtiger ist es, sich gut bewegen zu können, weswegen der Fahrer und ggf. der Commander eben erst als dritt- oder viert-Skill in Camo investieren können.



> Heavies hingegen haben ja einen eher geringen Tarnwert, fällt die sichtweite da auch noch so deutlich ab mit dem Skill? würde mich wundern.



Also ich habe auf meinen Heavies oft noch ein Netz dabei und das macht z.T. den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied - Camo wäre also nicht nutzlos. Aber Reparatur ist für einen Heavy einfach wichtiger, wie auch viele der spezifische Perks.



> Den Repairskill finde ich halt gut gegen Arty, weil man schnell wieder bewegungsfähig wird und die Arty somit kein stehendes Ziel mehr hat.



Wegen Arty ist das imho Nebensache, wenn du den Panzer nicht dauerhaft behalten willst. Ab Tier6Arty/Tier8Heavy reparierst du mit einem Werkzeugkasten schneller, als die Arty nachladen kann. Ganz davon abgesehen das viele Artys es bevorzugen, auf ein neu aufgedecktes Ziel zu feuern anstatt zu hoffen, dass der angeschlagene Heavy nicht zwischenzeitlich ein Reparaturkit eingesetzt hat. Aber gegen gegnerische Heavys ist es wichtig.



> Was mich noch interessieren würde wären sinnvolle Kombinationen der Crew-spezifischen Einzel skills.
> Also
> Driver: Clutch braking
> Commander: ...
> usw. für die ganze Crew mit 4-5 Mann. Vor allem bei Havies und Meds, das sind die Crews, die ich fast auf 100% habe beim ersten Nebenskill.



Wenn sich dir für die ganze Crew nichts aufdrängt, dann ist Brothers In Arms normalerweise die beste Wahl. Ist auch einer der Skills, die allgemein die stärkste Auswertung hat. Für den Commander noch ganz nett sind Jack of all Trades (gerade für Meds, die nach einem Treffer noch in die zweite Reihe zurückwollen) und ggf. Awareness (eher für TDs). Beim Fahrer ist fast alles nützlich, wenn man fährt, beim Gunner ggf. die Criticals (steigen aber iirc maximal um 4%  ) und beim Funker -wenn vorhanden- die Sichtweite. Beim Loader wird es schwierig - 10% Hitpoints überlebt man i.d.R. nicht lange, um noch von irgendwas zu profitieren und die Munition wechsle ich garantiert nicht im Notfall in der Hoffnung, dass ich nicht 15 Sekunden warten muss. Da schieße ich lieber mit suboptimaler Munition und hoffe, Schaden anzurichten. Bleibt nur Safe Storage, das ist halt stark Panzer abhängig.




bfgc schrieb:


> Es ist halt von Panzer zu Panzer unterschiedlich, einem AMX50 z.B. braucht man eigentlich kein Clutch Braking zu verpassen, da diese je nach Ausbaustufe schon sehr wenig sind.



Hauptnutzen ist, dass man auch in engen Kehren keine Geschwindigkeit verliert. Das kann jeder Panzer gebrauchen, dessen Beweglichkeit man gezielt nutzt.



> Offroad Driving bringt bei Panzern die ihren Tops Speed nur bergab oder auf ewig langen Geraden erreichen auch einiges, der Leopard, VK2801 oder PzKfw IV z.B. nehmen diese Skills dankbar an.



Auch schön für alle Scouts, weil man in Sumpfgelände operieren kann, dass gemeinhin als Scout-sicher gilt.


----------



## Homerclon (21. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> beim Gunner ggf. die Criticals (steigen aber iirc maximal um 4%  ) und beim Funker -wenn vorhanden- die Sichtweite.


 Gunner: Erhöht aber auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen 0% Treffer. 

Zum evtl. nicht vorhandenen Funker: Man kann ja nun Besatzungsmitglieder mit Doppelfunktion die Fähigkeiten beider Funktionen beibringen.
Von daher ist Sichtweite immer verfügbar. (Dauert nur entsprechend länger, da einer ein weiteres lernen müsste.)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, das hatte ich ganz vergessen.
Trotzdem ist der T-28 da weiterhin im Vorteil


----------



## DarkMo (21. Juni 2012)

hmm, wie bekomm ich denn das server fadenkreuz nu angezeigt? find nix in den optionen -.-

und was andres: hab jetz den amx ... viele zahlen -.- den 75er, t6 light da ^^ dank umschulung wieder auf 83% die crew: aber bis 100 wird sich da wo nich mehr sooo viel am zielkreis ändern. das ding is ja scho wieder gigantisch. is das normal oder läuft da bei mir irgendwas falsch? ich frag nur grad lieber, weil ich seh soviele, die mit den dingern in der fahrt alles treffen oO würd ich sonen patton fahren, hätte der bei mir sicher auch nen zielkreis, wo ganze berge reinpassen 

manno, ich hab gedacht ich bekomm so langsam ma nen tank, wo man auch während der fahrt ma was trifft :/


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2012)

Also ich werde von den Dingern typischerweise aus <30 m Entfernung angegriffen (oder sie halten eben doch an). Da braucht man kleinen Zielkreis, um zu treffen.


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Juni 2012)

Leute, erstmal Danke für die vielen hilfreichen Tips soweit. 
Nun bräuchte ich noch Hilfe bei IS-3 und Tiger II.
Wie sehen da eure Crew-skills und Perks aus? Bin mir da total unischer, was ich bei den riesen Brocken nehmen soll.


----------



## Homerclon (24. Juni 2012)

Meine Ansicht steht zwar eigentlich bereits in Beitrag #2, aber nochmal weniger allgemein:

Wie folgt würde ich es machen, wenn ich beim KT wieder bei 0 anfangen müsste: (Was ich jetzt bei meinem KT für die Besatzung an Skills habe, ist nicht die Ideale Auswahl.)
In Reihenfolge von Links nach Rechts, beginnend als erstes zu trainieren.
_Kommandant_: Sechster Sinn, Reparieren, Tausendsassa
_Fahrer_: Meister am Bremshebel, Reparieren, Geländefahrer - Man sollte anwinkeln, zudem kann man so besser verhindern umrundet zu werden.
_Richtschütze_: Reparieren, Ruhige Hand, Büchsenmacher
_Ladeschütze_: Sichere Lagerung, Reparieren, Adrenalin - Das Munlager explodiert zwar so gut wie nie, wie bei allen deutschen Tanks, aber es wird schnell beschädigt wenn man Treffer in die Seite bekommt.
_Funker_: Reparieren, Erhöhte Sichtweite, Ruf nach Vergeltung

IS-3 bin ich nie gefahren, daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen, aber es würde wohl ähnlich aussehen.


----------



## Z28LET (24. Juni 2012)

Ich würde bei Tiger II auf jedenfall den Perk mit der Sauberkeit gehen, also Preventative Maintenance.
Der mindert einen Motorenbrand.
Da ich die Crew dann auf den E75 mit genommen hatte, zahlt es sich jetzt doppelt aus.

Beim IS3 ist natürlich Sichere Lagerung sehr wichtig!


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Juni 2012)

@Homerclon Danke, die beiden dicken hab ich jetzt versorgt.
Momentan feile ich am Type59. Gerade Master Badge 1st Class geholt. 

Was ich atm habe: 3x Repair, 1x Snap Shot.
Was ich überlege: 6th Sense, Snap Shot, Clutch braking, Camo
Was meint ihr? Wäre das ein Risiko, weil ich keinen Werkzeugkasten auf dem Ding habe?
Ich könnte auch die Wet Storage rausnehmen und dafür beim Loader auf Safe Storage gehen... Hm....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2012)

Wenn du schon ein nasses Magazin gekauft hast, lass es erstmal drin. Bei Neuanschaffung gilt natürlich: Storage-Perk und Toolbox kannst du beide mitnehmen, wenn du aufrüstest. Bei Repair-Skill und Wet Storage nur eins von beiden. Imho braucht man für Ketten und Co aber eh Toolbox UND Repair.
Was man imho auf einem Heavy (außer vielleicht Tiger1) nicht braucht: Sixth Sense. Ein Heavy sollte immer davon ausgehen, dass er gesehen wurde, sobald er nah genug dran ist, um einen Einfluss zu haben.


----------



## Homerclon (24. Juni 2012)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> @Homerclon Danke, die beiden dicken hab ich jetzt versorgt.
> Momentan feile ich am Type59. Gerade Master Badge 1st Class geholt.
> 
> Was ich atm habe: 3x Repair, 1x Snap Shot.
> ...


 Lass beim Type das nasse Munitionslager drin.
Meine meisten Oneshots waren der Type, dicht gefolgt vom T-44.


----------

